# touring bags



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

What experience does anyone have with the various touring bags (panniers) on the market? I like what I've read about Ortlieb stuff, but I'm also interested in hearing about Arkel stuff. I have a Carradice Camper longflap bag which I use for commuting and short one to two night treks, and it is fine, but I want something for extended cross country trips. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

My experience has been limited to Ortlieb and Deuter panniers and I have now settled on Ortlieb panniers. All honesty I haven't seen any reason to try anything beyond the Ortliebs in all honesty. 

My first set of rear panniers where a set of Deuter Rack Pack II panniers. They where okay, but not waterproof and really for not much more dollars I could get Ortlieb panniers so really don't see the advantage of going with these in hindsight.



















My first set of Ortlieb where a set of Ortlieb front-roller classic panniers. These are excellent basic panniers in my experience but I prefer a clip-down lid over the roll approach of these panniers.



















I subsequently replaced my Deuter Rack Pack II panniers with a set of Ortlieb Bike-Packer Plus panniers. Based on my experience with those I replaced my front Ortlieb front-roller classic panniers with Ortlieb Sports-packer plus panniers. I really like this design and now have two sets of the rear panniers, The second set is for my Extrawheel Voyager.










Regards
Andrew


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I recently bought a set of Ortlieb Back Roller Classics but haven't actually used them yet. I did load and mount them on my rear rack, and they hold a lot of gear and are very easy to mount. After riding my loaded bike a short distance, I concluded that I need front panniers as well to distribute the load better, so I have since ordered a matching set of front panniers.

I compared a lot of panniers and read a lot of reviews, and basically concluded that Ortliebs are hard to beat in terms of cost, weight, durability, waterproofness and ease of mounting. If you read reviews on various sites, it is hard to find anyone who has had a bad experience with Ortliebs and they are much lighter than Arkels. The main downside is that some people like a lot of different compartments, which you don't get with Ortliebs.

BTW, Ortliebs seemed to be designed to fit Tubus racks, which are the gold standard. So they make a very good combination in terms of reliability, strength and ease of use.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I love my relatively inexpensive Bushwhacker 3-bag pannier set.

It's Bushwacker *Anchorage* Panniers. 2400 cu in. (49L). Several pockets, water resistent (use XL Zip Lock bags to get waterproof). The 3 bags are connected so you can carry the panniers over one arm while you manouver the bike onto the train with the other. A great convenience. Or the 3rd bag can be used as a messerger bag. 
Perfect for a month in Europe.

http://www.bushwhackerbags.com/panniers2.html

It is misidentified as a "Yukon" on page 2 of the web page (look for the 3rd bag).
Order direct for great prices.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

surly boy said:


> I like what I've read about Ortlieb stuff, but I'm also interested in hearing about Arkel stuff.


I own bags from each. Both companies' bags are nearly indestructible, and both companies' bags define best-you-can-buy. 

So the essential question you need to answer is: In the same capacity bag, do you prefer big empty space (Ortlieb) or several smaller compartments (Arkel)? 

There's also the question of top-loading (Ortleib) and front-loading (Arkel). These are personal preference matters that no-one else can answer for you.

Buy the bag appropriate to your answers and you'll (literally) be a happy camper.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have used the Ortlieb bags extensively and really like them. I'm of the big bag with stuff sacks school of packing, so this works well for me.

I've also used Jandd bags and currently use a handlebar bag and under the seat pack from them. Very durable, but not waterproof. I've used there basic panniers as well and they have fine, but lack integral rain covers or compression straps. These might be a good value option though for front bags.

I don't think I'd buy any non-waterproof panniers at this point. I ride in the rain too much to depend on covers.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have the Ortlieb classic rollers on both the back and front of my touring commuting rig.

They are great. The little bit of extra weight and not having to worry about the water makes it a good tradeoff. They are very tough.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

It looks like Ortlieb is the clear winner, I also use them and they do work great. I do not use their handlebar bag because it was too small, I use a Topeak Tour Guide DX handlebar bag with a map cover built into the top flap.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Aushiker said:


> My experience has been limited to Ortlieb and Deuter panniers and I have now settled on Ortlieb panniers. All honesty I haven't seen any reason to try anything beyond the Ortliebs in all honesty.
> 
> My first set of rear panniers where a set of Deuter Rack Pack II panniers. They where okay, but not waterproof and really for not much more dollars I could get Ortlieb panniers so really don't see the advantage of going with these in hindsight.
> 
> ...



Awesome poast :thumbsup: !

Tons of info/tech!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Most brand of panniers do sell an optional waterproof cover you put on over the pannier, problem with that, as Aushiker mentioned is that by the time you buy a lower costing pannier then buy cover you might as well bought the Ortlieb. Without the water proof cover the other panniers are only really mist to light rain proof. Even with Ortlieb panniers, you should still have anything you want to make sure not to get wet put into plastic ziplock bags for piece of mind. I haven't ever had water get into a Ortlieb yet, but I haven't been in a downpour yet either, but I still put stuff into plastic bags just in case.


----------

